# Darkroom Junkie Born



## JamesD (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, it's about time. I finally got an enlarger today, cheap and second-hand, from a guy who runs a local lab. It's an Omega condenser enlarger. That's all it says... model unknown. It's a lot bigger than I thought it was... those online ads at B&H make them look so small! This stands about 4 feet tall when standing on the floor.

So, here shortly, after I get a few additional accessories (trays, tongs, chemistry, etc.) and get my film developing gear out of storage, I'll be in business! The best part was that he included a bunch of stuff for free, including 250 sheets of Ilford 8X10 B&W paper! WHOO! Now, to see how much gooder it works than the cheezy negative-adapter thingy built into my scanner.  

I think my first print will be a photo of the enlarger. Seems poetically just. 

[Edit 5 minutes later]
Okay, I feel dumb. I found the data plate while reassembling it.  :er: It's an Omega Custom Lab A-6. Pardon me while I go google.


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow, congrats man! If is an Omega condenser enlarger its a nice piece of equipment, and 250 sheets of Ilford, that's well over $100 in paper. 
Darkrooms are fun and if you have any problems jusk make sure to ask here 

And I like your sig, linux users do indeed do it with the gimp


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2005)

Congrats! You're gonna have a blast in there.


----------



## JamesD (Oct 26, 2005)

So, yeah, I made my first print this evening.

Too light, too little contrast, beat-up negative... but hey, I did it! I don't have a scanner, so I can't post it, but it's not terribly interesting, anyway. Still... I'm proud of myself LOL.

I do have a question, though. I mixed up the times that the print is supposed to be in the chemistry, and only left it in the fixer for 45 seconds to a minute (I was working in the dark and lost count of the ticks on my watch, so it's approximate). My reference says I was supposed to fix for two minutes. Is this a problem, and if so, can it be fixed after the fact (no pun intended) by refixing? If it matters, I'm using Ilford Multicontrast III RC, Dektol, and Kodak Indicator Stop, and Kodak Fixer. I washed it for a good ten minutes in a half-full sink with the water running continuously.

WHOO!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 27, 2005)

You can refix as long as you do it quickly.
Fixing removes the unexposed, undeveloped silver halide. Two minutes minimum with agitation ensures it is all taken out. If you don't fix for long enough the unexposed silver will start to fog, going a strange greyish colour. Once this happens you can't remove it.


----------

